# outdoor oak



## Guest (11 Oct 2004)

I've made a small gate in oak but I don't know if it should have a finish on it or just be left to the elements. Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oct 2004)

Personal preference - oil it lightly and let it 'mature' nicely. Then again what is the rest of the house/area like and would a naturally matured oak gate look out of place?


----------



## ike (11 Oct 2004)

The easy option'll be to leave it to weather naturally (I rather like the silver-grey finish), otherwise it's yet another maintenance chore - like trying to keep the rest of the garden furniture looking like it did when it came out of the workshop/DIY shed/etc! - urrghhh!!


----------



## Adam (11 Oct 2004)

jaymar":mduib6z7 said:


> I've made a small gate in oak but I don't know if it should have a finish on it or just be left to the elements. Any thoughts would be appreciated



If you think how many oak gates there are that are coping without any finish whatsoever in church graveyards etc, I reckon I'd be tempted to just leave it.

Adam


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oct 2004)

watch out for oak outside. Often has spoors in it that will result in horrible black mould like stuff on it. Nightmare to remove and still return after 3 coats of teak oil!!
I know this from bitter (recent) experience with an oak table and bench set that currently spoils our patio :evil: 

Company that sold it have finally owned up and are picking it up for a fullrefund


----------



## ike (12 Oct 2004)

> watch out for oak outside. Often has spoors in it that will result in horrible black mould like stuff on it. Nightmare to remove and still return after 3 coats of teak oil!!
> I know this from bitter (recent) experience with an oak table and bench set that currently spoils our patio



That's what happens when you attempt to defy natures process. It has a habit of having its own way eventually, despite our vain attempts to maintain an "artificial" appearance with said oils/varnishes. I think oak particularly lends itself to natural weathering - like cedar.


----------



## ike (12 Oct 2004)

PS - tip. If oaks gets too "scummy", the pressure washer does a pretty good cleanup job!.

cheers

Ike


----------



## Adam (12 Oct 2004)

jaymar":3rf0s646 said:


> I've made a small gate in oak but I don't know if it should have a finish on it or just be left to the elements. Any thoughts would be appreciated



Just watch out - it'll react with metal screws/bolts by going black. If you search I'm sure their is a topic about this already. Newbie Neil spotted the problem I believe.

Adam


----------



## Adam (12 Oct 2004)

Found it...

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2068


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oct 2004)

ike":6rbdc8za said:


> > watch out for oak outside. Often has spoors in it that will result in horrible black mould like stuff on it. Nightmare to remove and still return after 3 coats of teak oil!!
> > I know this from bitter (recent) experience with an oak table and bench set that currently spoils our patio
> 
> 
> ...



Ike, not sure if you misunderstood. The problem was caused by spoors in the wood. The teak oil did not cause the problem nor contribute to it.


----------



## ike (13 Oct 2004)

Tony wrote:



> The teak oil did not cause the problem nor contribute to it.



I didn't misunderstand you, nor was I criticising you. My point was not that teak oil or its application was inferior, rather that a finish (almost any finish) is not self-sustaining outside. A natural product (especially oak with its high tannin content) will eventually react to weathering. There's no compelling reason aside aesthetics, to treat external oak. Nature can provide a stable (and some will concur an attractive) finish.

cheers

Ike


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oct 2004)

I made a garden table in oak early this year and finished it with Rustins Flexterior (I don't like grey wood) and so far am very happy with the results. It has sat out in all weathers in the north of Scotland for about 8 months and has not shown any sign of deterioration yet, but I expect to have to treat it every year.
I emailed Rustins at the time and they advised against yacht varnish which was my first instinct. 

Kelpie


----------



## Scott (28 Oct 2004)

What's Flexterior?? I don't like grey wood much either


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oct 2004)

ike":1dwru7cw said:


> Tony wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK Ike

However there was no eventually here!! The trouble started within 2 weeks of placing the protected oak outside  

Teak oil is very good for external furniture but the oak was not


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oct 2004)

Hi Scott

According to Rustins Flexterior is a flexible exterior satin wood finish with Ultra-violet and fungicidal protection. (in other words fancy varnish that does not crack or peel)

More information can be found on their web site www.rustins.co.uk.

The information I was given was not to use oil on oak for outside use as oak is just too porus and open grained.

Hope this is of some help.

Kelpie[/i]


----------



## Scott (30 Oct 2004)

Cheers Kelpie

I might give it a try


----------

